# Game Thread: Knicks vs. Warriors



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center> *@* 
Sunday March 6, 2005
7:30EST/4:30 PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Starters

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FISHER, DEREK" TITLE="FISHER, DEREK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FISHER, DEREK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" TITLE="DUNLEAVY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/DUNLEAVY, MIKE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURPHY, TROY" TITLE="MURPHY, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/MURPHY, TROY.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="FOYLE, ADONAL" TITLE="FOYLE, ADONAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/FOYLE, ADONAL.jpg">

Derek Fisher Jason Richardson Mike Dunleavy Jr Troy Murphy Adonal Foyle


<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MARBURY, STEPHON" TITLE="MARBURY, STEPHON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/MARBURY, STEPHON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" TITLE="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/CRAWFORD, JAMAL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, TIM" TITLE="THOMAS, TIM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, TIM.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" TITLE="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/SWEETNEY, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KURT" TITLE="THOMAS, KURT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, KURT.jpg">

Stephon Marbury Jamal Crawford Tim Thomas Mike Sweetney Kurt Thomas

Warriors Board Thread


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Hehe, they have white guys starting.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

why the hell would fisher start over BARON DAVIS? doesn't make much sense


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i guess they dont wanna rush him back since they arent exactly fighting for a playoff spot. better be safe then sorry.

and im a big telfair fan, i got his autograph...hope he does well in portland


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Telfair does rule. I most definetly would trade for him if i was the knicks. However I think fish starting for Baron is kinda crazy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TOUGH TIM EXPECTS HE'LL PLAY 



> Tim Thomas says he'll play tonight despite suffering a hyper-extended left knee Friday in Orlando. Thomas, who just a week ago seemed like an unstoppable force, was limited to just five points in the 111-89 loss to the Magic and played five minutes in the second half after hitting the floor hard with Grant Hill in the third quarter.


It is also possible that Baron Davis won't play for the Warriors.


> The Warriors may be without PG Baron Davis tonight. Davis skipped the Warriors' 103-90 win at Washington Friday to be with his sick grandmother back home in Los Angeles.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Weasel said:


> TOUGH TIM EXPECTS HE'LL PLAY
> 
> 
> 
> It is also possible that Baron Davis won't play for the Warriors.


I love how after one game of good play TT is all of a sudden a star.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

dont you mean 4 straight games? besides the last game, over the last 4 he was averaging 22 points on 67 percent shooting and 71 percent from trey


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Penny...*

Does that mean he is going to suck you in again?  He is what he is...a physically talented, soft, inconsistent player who gets nicked up alot and drives fans crazy with his potential. Love to have him finish the season hot and trade him while others get sucked in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Penny...*

Sweetney at this points hasn't missed a shot, 9-9, and Marbury has 7 assists.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Penny...*



Weasel said:


> Sweetney at this points hasn't missed a shot, 9-9, and Marbury has 7 assists.


and that was just in the first quarter so...of course Williams doesn't put Sweets back in for the first 11 MINUTES of the 2nd quarter. Why go with the hot hand? that wd be too easy I guess. bitter even when things are going well? you might be a Knick fan.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Penny...*

tim another terrible game tonight. what an inconsistent phoney.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Ouuhk... Now Days Knicks Games Are So Boring!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> why the hell would fisher start over BARON DAVIS? doesn't make much sense


Fisher has been playing well recently and they don't want to mess with chemistry. I know you guys saw a lot of 3 guard sets of Richardson, Davis and Fisher in the game. More and more, teams are going to this small lineup.

What in the hell has gotten into Tim Thomas? He's finally starting to realize that he has talent and can do stuff in the low post...wow...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

'D' down stretch leads to runaway 



> But it all added up to a one-point deficit with 7:24 left in the game until the Knicks decided it might be a good idea to play a little defense. Over the next 6:05, the Warriors were limited to one measly foul shot as the Knicks put together a 21-1 run that gave them a 115-99 victory.


Steph points Knicks to win 



> Marbury's "Sharing is Caring" philosophy was contagious, with his teammates recording 15 assists. The Knicks' 31 assists were 11 more than Golden State. "It's not science, it's simple," Tim Thomas said. "When we're moving the ball and everyone is getting involved we're a better team."


 NO STOPPING STEPH 



> "I wouldn't say it was his best game," Williams said. "I thought he played well on both ends of the court. I thought he did a good job on Baron Davis and Fisher. He got guys involved. He saw mismatches. He called plays to get the ball into the post, where we thought we had an advantage."


Knicks' Offense Makes Up for Defensive Woes 



> Efforts to transform their offensive look, from a jump-shooting exhibition to an inside-out attack, continued to gain ground. Sweetney muscled his way to an 18-point first quarter. Thomas was the next to take root in the low post, scoring 16 points in the middle two quarters. Taylor took over in the fourth quarter, scoring 9 points.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SWEET STUFF 



> "I didn't know how many, but I knew I didn't miss any," said Sweetney of his first-quarter shooting. He petered out after that hot start, missing his last three shots and finishing with 19 points.





> "I'm feeling good, feeling confidence. They're calling plays for me, guys are looking for me," Sweetney said. "I got into a good rhythm, running the floor for lay-ups."


----------

